# where should I go to be an english teacher in EU? (I cannot continue on in the US)



## arctic_circle_decimal (Dec 19, 2018)

can I hop on a flight to Europe...possibly to Poland or czech republic or really any other place, and can I stay in a hostel and find an english teaching job? would it be very difficult? I have a TEFL certificate and a degree. I just don't feel like going through the hassle of emailing a bunch of employers or finding the emails of every employer. I just want to show up and see what happens on the spot. If it doesnt work then I'll be satisfied to leave this earth. no wait I don't quite mean that. I can't be a working professional my whole life but I cannot see living into the future unless I can get out of this nation called the United States. This place is a f*cking highway. I can't live here for a full life. I refuse to do that. I need to live longterm in a place where I can explore greater moments of leisure within the society. Having meaningful, sustained leisure is a fundamental part of life and yet I don't think it's even possible in the US. It's not meaningful leisure to get in a car and go to walmart. I need to live where I can walk around often and sustain leisurely pursuits. Consumerism is not meaningful or leisurely. We need leisurely pursuits to give meaning and substance to our life. That is why I need to get out of here...because I'm painfully aware of what is missing in this nation and how there is no way to compensate for what is missing through politics or the media. Yet that is what people are attempting to do here and it always falls short. People are substituting meaningful leisure with sports, politics and consumerism because there is no other option. It is so widespread and disappointing that i've already decided that I won't live very long if I'm stuck here. So I will give any input or advice great attention as my life into the future depends on getting out of this nation.

does anyone have a good list of employers or a good website. I can use the site where I got my tefl and I use esl cafe but there aren't a lot of options across EU on either of them. I could be a part time or full time english teacher in poland, czech republic, the netherlands or insert country. It's not about earning money for me. I know how to get over to china but I haven't looked into the EU very much. I feel I would like to live somewhere that I could eventually become a citizen for all the reasons I've already mentioned. another problem is that I have a lot of empathy for people who are struggling on the highway that is the united states corporation. I have empathy for people who are blocked from getting the value of life. It's very sad to me that an entire nation of people can't actually get the value of living. You might have a piece of property here and a few cars but you aren't getting the value of living and there is endless financial pressure. The suburbs are like death and your property divides you from humanity. Anyway I guess I'm looking for a list of teaching companies, some general advice. Maybe I'll wait another 6 months to a year. I really wanna wait until the pandemic is almost completely died down and there are no restrictions. So I have some time after all to email prospective employers for an ENG teaching job. Maybe I could also look into a master's degree that I could do in another nation. The bottom line is that I need to leave the US. If i'm stuck here then I'm gonna be leaving the earth early. that's already established in my mind. So any kind of input on how to get this party started would be useful. Is there a lot of competition across EU or is it relatively easy to set up an ENG teaching job, where can I go to eventually be a citizen, good websites, etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

arctic_circle_decimal said:


> can I hop on a flight to Europe...possibly to Poland or czech republic or really any other place, and can I stay in a hostel and find an english teaching job? would it be very difficult? I have a TEFL certificate and a degree. I just don't feel like going through the hassle of emailing a bunch of employers or finding the emails of every employer. I just want to show up and see what happens on the spot. If it doesnt work then I'll be satisfied to leave this earth. no wait I don't quite mean that. I can't be a working professional my whole life but I cannot see living into the future unless I can get out of this nation called the United States. This place is a f*cking highway. I can't live here for a full life. I refuse to do that. I need to live longterm in a place where I can explore greater moments of leisure within the society. Having meaningful, sustained leisure is a fundamental part of life and yet I don't think it's even possible in the US. It's not meaningful leisure to get in a car and go to walmart. I need to live where I can walk around often and sustain leisurely pursuits. Consumerism is not meaningful or leisurely. We need leisurely pursuits to give meaning and substance to our life. That is why I need to get out of here...because I'm painfully aware of what is missing in this nation and how there is no way to compensate for what is missing through politics or the media. Yet that is what people are attempting to do here and it always falls short. People are substituting meaningful leisure with sports, politics and consumerism because there is no other option. It is so widespread and disappointing that i've already decided that I won't live very long if I'm stuck here. So I will give any input or advice great attention as my life into the future depends on getting out of this nation.
> 
> does anyone have a good list of employers or a good website. I can use the site where I got my tefl and I use esl cafe but there aren't a lot of options across EU on either of them. I could be a part time or full time english teacher in poland, czech republic, the netherlands or insert country. It's not about earning money for me. I know how to get over to china but I haven't looked into the EU very much. I feel I would like to live somewhere that I could eventually become a citizen for all the reasons I've already mentioned. another problem is that I have a lot of empathy for people who are struggling on the highway that is the united states corporation. I have empathy for people who are blocked from getting the value of life. It's very sad to me that an entire nation of people can't actually get the value of living. You might have a piece of property here and a few cars but you aren't getting the value of living and there is endless financial pressure. The suburbs are like death and your property divides you from humanity. Anyway I guess I'm looking for a list of teaching companies, some general advice. Maybe I'll wait another 6 months to a year. I really wanna wait until the pandemic is almost completely died down and there are no restrictions. So I have some time after all to email prospective employers for an ENG teaching job. Maybe I could also look into a master's degree that I could do in another nation. The bottom line is that I need to leave the US. If i'm stuck here then I'm gonna be leaving the earth early. that's already established in my mind. So any kind of input on how to get this party started would be useful. Is there a lot of competition across EU or is it relatively easy to set up an ENG teaching job, where can I go to eventually be a citizen, good websites, etc.


What passport do you hold?


----------



## arctic_circle_decimal (Dec 19, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> What passport do you hold?


I have a US passport but it's expired since 2020. i'm not trying to rush out immediately. I need to figure out a plan over the next year or 2, so there is plenty of time to get a new passport


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

arctic_circle_decimal said:


> I have a US passport but it's expired since 2020. i'm not trying to rush out immediately. I need to figure out a plan over the next year or 2, so there is plenty of time to get a new passport


Each individual EU country has its own requirements for issuing work visas, but in every EU country, the employer must prove that no EU citizen is available for the position - that's an EU regulation.


If you have a US teaching degree, it would be best for you to approach American International schools. They are most likely to be able to secure a visa for you.

A language academy is unlikely to be able to secure a visa for a third country citizen, if they are even prepared to go to the hassle & expense of trying.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Teaching English isn't a terribly lucrative line of work anywhere in Europe these days. It's a combination of the folks already resident in the various countries from pre-Brexit days and a somewhat declining demand for English training, both in the schools and in the private market. There are plenty of would-be teachers of English, so the pay is pretty low. Xabiaxica's suggestion of working through the American international schools is probably the best way forward. Most other paths are going to require that you have at least a conversational level of the local language (Polish, Czech, and if you plan to stay for the long term, the Dutch will insist that you learn Dutch).

But what Xabiaxica told you is true - getting a visa that will allow you to work anywhere in Europe can be difficult. Generally speaking, you need to find the job first and then the employer needs to secure work authorization, the first step toward getting a work visa. I'd also renew that passport ASAP, as it may well be necessary to plan (and pay for) a reconnaissance trip once you have had some initial "nibbles" in response to sending out a number of job inquiries.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Basically nothing has changed since you asked 9 months ago.


----------



## Peaceful Wanderer (8 mo ago)

A bit off-piste for certain, and not sure if you've already considered it and put it aside (not least because it's hardly an NGO!) A friend of mine taught art to school-age children on a Caribbean island via Peace Corps for a two-year stint. He was around your age when he signed-up and found it super fulfilling/meaningful/enlightening. Many different areas of work across many countries. (I think they accept volunteer applications on a rolling basis.)


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> Basically nothing has changed since you asked 9 months ago.





arctic_circle_decimal said:


> ok I understand but in my last post I wasn't as earnest. Now I feel a lot more like if I don't leave this nation it's all over.


In other words, since I last posted I have done nothing to improve my prospects of leaving, but now I'm more serious about leaving. Okay then.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

We do get a few people here who repeatedly post the same "I'm miserable and need to get out" thing - usually disguised as a vague question - month after month, ignoring any responses, with no discernible change in their circumstances as time rolls ever onwards. Beyond a certain point no useful advice can be given.

You'll also note that I said improve your prospects _of leaving_, not in general.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Best of luck to you in your future endeavours.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It seems this discussion has reached the end of its usefulness.


----------

